# Maumee Walleye



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

Anyone heading down for walleye on the Maumee soon? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

I wish!!! Still a little ways off yet :/


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

When do you usually head down?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bobcolenso (Sep 11, 2003)

hplayer13 said:


> When do you usually head down?


That depends on the weather and gas prices. If gas prices are down I may give it a shot about mid-March if I just want to get some time on the river. But around early to mid-April is when it really starts to pick up.

Maumee Tackle has a new owner now, but Gary (the former owner) has been working with this guy, and he knows that giving bad (exaggerated) reports is BAD for bussiness. Use this link... http://www.maumeetackle.net/riverupdate.html ... he's not ging to tell you they're slaying walleye when they're not.


----------



## bobcolenso (Sep 11, 2003)

You can also keep an eye on Ohiosportsman.com ( http://www.ohiosportsman.com/forum/ ). Remember that Maumee is in NW Ohio.

I'm registered there as WOLVERINE.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

Going to be awhile yet...lots and lots of ice in the river, and it is still frozen downtown Toledo.

Looking more like a typical year for the run in 2013. Should be a few fish around by St. Patrick's Day, and then the full on onslaught by the first week of April. Hopefully they don't all come at once this year, like they did in 2012. We ran out of fish to catch by April. 

Next week's weather is still cold with potentially more ice/rain/snow early in the week. Lows in the 20's and teens overnight won't help our cause.


----------



## fish fanatic jr. (Feb 18, 2004)

Only a warm rain away from the first push.


----------



## bb7813 (Feb 15, 2010)

Two buddies and me were going to head down the first week of April. I assume jigs and twisters. Any particular sizes/ colors you guys use ? Is there a launch or do most wade?


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

Website says a couple fish already came from the island.


----------



## fish fanatic jr. (Feb 18, 2004)

bb7813 said:


> Two buddies and me were going to head down the first week of April. I assume jigs and twisters. Any particular sizes/ colors you guys use ? Is there a launch or do most wade?


I'd say majority wade but there are alot of fish from boat aswell. Im a glow fan, just buy a asortment and change accoringly.


----------



## msujberry (Dec 18, 2006)

bb7813 said:


> Two buddies and me were going to head down the first week of April. I assume jigs and twisters. Any particular sizes/ colors you guys use ? Is there a launch or do most wade?


 I would suggest buying floating jigs. Check out the Maumee Tackle web page for a picture of the rig that most use. I usually tie my floating jig head to a fluro leader 3-5ft in length. I tie the other end to a small swivel. Now you have your hook on one end and swivel on the other, slide a egg sinker on to your line from your rod and tie to other end of swivel. Egg sinker weight can vary in size from 1/8 oz to 1 oz or even more. When you cast, cast slightly upstream and then reel in just enough to pick up the slack. You should feel your sinker bouncing along the bottom. You want to have your sinker just tickling the bottom to avoid snags, which will happen often. If you feel your weight stop, set the hook! The hot colors for me have been chartruse, lime, and pink.
Send me a PM is you have any questions.


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

Let the combat fishing begin!!! I'm glad I've got a boat!


----------



## fish fanatic jr. (Feb 18, 2004)

also braided line  will save alot of sinkers


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

> I'm glad I've got a boat!


It only makes sense to fish from a boat when the water is high. When it is low, you get crowded out by those on foot. 

Fished from a boat down there for years and with the low water of the last few years, it has sucked. Better off being on foot IMO.

Leadheads and twister tails are for white bass. Use a Carolina rig and watch those around you for how to fish it.


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

BFG said:


> It only makes sense to fish from a boat when the water is high. When it is low, you get crowded out by those on foot.
> 
> Fished from a boat down there for years and with the low water of the last few years, it has sucked. Better off being on foot IMO.
> 
> Just depends on where you fish. I have also fished the river for years. You just need to know where the holes are at and where to fish when the water is high or low.


----------



## bb7813 (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks guys. With the floating jig heads do you tip them with anything?

Just booked a hotel for April 2


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

bb7813 said:


> Thanks guys. With the floating jig heads do you tip them with anything?
> 
> Just booked a hotel for April 2


I don't.


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

Just twisters.


----------



## bnbplay (Jan 1, 2008)

The walleye are just starting to come into the river. Those who fish it regularly can get 1-2 fish right now. There have also been a couple limits for those who put in the time. The water temp is way down making the bite slow but new fish are moving into the river. If the water temp comes up a little bit the bite will turn on. Keep an eye on the reports.

Here are a couple great places for walleye reports. For water level and water temps check these out.
http://www.maumeeriverwalleyerun.com/page/Maumee-River-Temperature.aspx
http://www.maumeeriverwalleyerun.com/page/Maumee-River-Water-Level.aspx

Also there is a new Facebook page called "Maumee River Walleye Run" which provides reports throughout the day. Guys are contributing their reports, what is working, and more. 

I expect to start seeing lots of limits caught any day. Good fishing.


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

Anyone heading down? I planned to go tomorrow but I'm worried about the snow slowing the bite..


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

spartansfan said:


> Fished bluegrass sunrise till about 11. got 2. it was slow though. most guys had one or 0. very few with 2 or 3 and didnt see anyone with limits by 11.


Heard it was a zoo down there today? I'm gonna give it a go tomorrow rain or shine! Kinda hoping it rains and brings the water level up. If it does (rain) it should bring another run of fish. Lets keep our fingers crossed...


----------



## fishman210 (Jan 10, 2008)

The water had been coming up since Thursday. It's gonna crest today, if it already hasn't. Fishing was slow yesterday. We had 2 limits by noon and my other buddy struggled for his 2. Friday was decent in the morning than it shut down. Thursday was good all day. New fish are @ Orleans this morning. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

Finally got down. Me and a buddy got out limits in 3 hours. Great time


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bassburner (Jan 6, 2011)

Where did you fish, what was the hot color and was everyone catching them or just certain people? Thanks for the info.


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

Berkeley 2" chartreuse, Orleans Park, we were the only guys to limit around but a lot of people were catching near the island


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bassburner (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks for the report it is much appreciated prolly be down on Thursday I think.


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

Yeah, thanks for the report. I'm heading down Wednesday and Thursday. I'll post pics and a report when I can.


----------



## bassburner (Jan 6, 2011)

Sweet appreciate it. Taking the boat next time done waiting.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Fished Easter in the pm. Caught 2, had a couple snags and couple get off. Big improvement from the day before. Saturday we fished all over. Started at meigs, bluegrass, jerome rd. we couldnt catch a fish to save our lives. I'll be heading down again either tomorrow or the next day(all depends on work). I was going to hit it this morning but couldn't 










Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

Although its early, I've never been down for the white bass run. Any advice?? When does it usually start? Where to fish? Etc?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Sheeeet if its anything like the Detroit river white bass run, toss anything out there and they will hit it. As far as when the run is on guessing with the next couple weeks. I'm new to fishing Maumee but it sounds like there run is pretty quick and earlier then ours. 

If you want to nail some white bass I'd I'll shoot a PM when we quit fishing the dirty D. If you got a boat once it's on in Detroit just put a twister tail on a lead head and drop it down about 2 feet and catch em until you can't reel in anymore


I'll be heading down to Maumee in a few hours(work permitting). If i make it down ill post a report and pics


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishman210 (Jan 10, 2008)

It's too early to be talking about *%#¥ bass!!!! Fishing will greatly improve after the rain next week!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Fished meigs for a short period of time this morning before having an issue with my reel. By the time I got back to the parking lot and got everything in working order the few couple spots I usually fished were stacked with people. I decided to go hit Orleans. When I got there around 9:30 I seen plenty of fish being caught. I hooked into a couple but lost them. Then I ended up landing a hog and unfortunately that was the only fish I brought home. This weekend that whole river is going to be a mad house. I fished meigs last week early in the week and there wasn't nearly as many people out there like this week. In the pm they weren't any spots left in the lot and started parking up the road coming in. 










Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

Next week it's suppose to rain for at least the first 3 days, does anyone go out during rain or is it too dangerous? Wasn't sure...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

Headed down after work today. Will post a report when I get down.


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

Headed down after work today. Will post a report when I get down.


----------



## FishPrints (Oct 22, 2010)

hplayer13 said:


> Next week it's suppose to rain for at least the first 3 days, does anyone go out during rain or is it too dangerous? Wasn't sure...
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I fish when it rains sometimes. Just watch for lightning and rising water levels. You can check out the predicted water level change here (bottom chart):

http://www.maumeeriverwalleyerun.com/page/Maumee-River-Water-Level.aspx

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

Fished 3hrs this afternoon and this is today's haul... Color didn't seem to matter. Fish were snappin good!


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

AntiHuntersLoveMe said:


> Fished 3hrs this afternoon and this is today's haul... Color didn't seem to matter. Fish were snappin good!


Where at? How were others doing?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

hplayer13 said:


> Where at? How were others doing?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


The far east point of bluegrass. I seen more than a few limits.


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

Leader length? I've heard most are using 3-4ft


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bassburner (Jan 6, 2011)

Anti do u fish with a guy named cottor? Just wondering I no he went today. We limited at meigs this afternoon as well. Fish rolling like crazy didn't fowl hook one either which I thought was surprising.


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

bassburner said:


> Anti do u fish with a guy named cottor? Just wondering I no he went today. We limited at meigs this afternoon as well. Fish rolling like crazy didn't fowl hook one either which I thought was surprising.


Nope, can't say that I know him. The guys I normally fish with are not MS members.
I'm really hoping we get the rain that's forecasted. I'll be back down mid week.


----------



## bassburner (Jan 6, 2011)

Got ya. Ya I hope we do to. It's tough out there in the boat right now. Never seen it this shallow.


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

Got skunked yesterday. Foul hooked a few and then broke my reel. Put an end to my already short day


----------



## bassburner (Jan 6, 2011)

Bummer when that happens. I always Carry a extra reel and rod just incase. I have to far of a drive for my trip to get ruined. I also don't use my nice stuff either. River fishing is ruff on your equipment.


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

I normally have spares as well but left my bag at home


----------



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

Pulled these three from Buttonwood yesterday. Water was really low. Tons of fisherman, some with fish some not. Was really windy early in the afternoon which made it much harder to feel the bite. Hopefully it rains all week like it says in the forecast so the higher water will bring in a new push of fresh fish. Orleans was very slow as most of the fish had pushed further upstream into the rapids.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

So in hearing the river is supposed to hit 589 on Saturday. Anyone able to confirm?


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

roo said:


> So in hearing the river is supposed to hit 589 on Saturday. Anyone able to confirm?


I'm not sure what it'll crest at but it was definitely coming up yesterday when we were there. The fish gods are shining down on us, more fish are on the way!


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

585 as of this morning and it still hasn't crested... Fishing should be awesome mid week!!


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

Fished long and hard but got it done, 3 man limit!!! River was really high, you had to find places with less current to find the fish (we were in a boat). Fishing will be awesome when the water drops!!!


----------

